# Cute Video - Dog Falls for Cat



## SeaBreeze (Jul 28, 2014)

Cute video of a new puppy being introduced to a home with cats.


----------



## Falcon (Jul 28, 2014)

Why is that hot salty liquid running down my face when I'm so happy?


----------



## Ina (Jul 28, 2014)

Sweet! New life is always such a treat to watch. :wave:


----------

